# an idle observation



## SarahC

Any one else getting large numbers of these from tri/splashed breeding.It's a definite thing in mine.Not the ones that have a large amount of white although it may be there just invisible.These ones come from a complete litter with the same marking.The sire also had the white slash but not the dam.It's not desirable for me ,just an observation.Sorry about the quality again


----------



## madmouse

That's pretty striking! When the slash falls over the eye, does it ever cause odd-eyes?


----------



## PPVallhunds

Kinda like a split face marking. Very intresting and looks nice


----------



## WoodWitch

I'm imagining it all the way down the body, like a Twister lolly!


----------



## SarahC

no odd eyes so far.I wish,odd eyes are much coveted by me :mrgreen:


----------



## Cait

I've never had it in my splashed, but I've only ever put cream into them since I got them in 2010 (?).


----------



## SarahC

I haven't used any cream at all and they all carry pied.


----------



## SarahC

new camera  The flash marking on the face in my splashed continues to be a thing.I'm going to make some space to expand them .


----------



## rocketmdove

LOVE the last three mice!


----------



## Cait

What is the third one down? Looks sable-like but not, if you see what I mean!


----------



## SarahC

it's an odd splashed/tri colour that isn't diluted.The orange splodge is the USA splashed/tri marking.Can't offer any more insight.I expect it's a one off.


----------



## moustress

I utterly love the last three.

Last night I was looking at my meeces and seeing the same thing; the diagonal slash, and also a few with half white faces. One of my young tris has a black slash across one side of the face. I keep thinking that odd eyes may relate, but I can't say for sure
I've thought of breeding my red into the yellow/fawn splashed and tris to see if the eye color reverts...It's a puzzle. Must take pix...

I'm getting mipatient with my fawn splashed tris and I wonder if I need to recreate my brindles that had no expression of the brindling. I think they were what my really good fawn and yellow tris came from.


----------



## SarahC

the surprises are very enjoyable moustress.I've got one odd eye at the minute but it's on a normal try,black and ruby.Never had anything as nice as your orange tri with pink and black and not had an odd eye at all in the ones with the face flash.I have got after all this time a long haired out of them.After my initial horror I decided to keep it on the off chance that it is USA long hair .I expect it is European though,the same as we already have.It's taken a long time to surface.Be sure to post some pics of your new stuff.


----------



## rocketmdove

SarahC said:


> the surprises are very enjoyable moustress.I've got one odd eye at the minute but it's on a normal try,black and ruby.Never had anything as nice as your orange tri with pink and black and not had an odd eye at all in the ones with the face flash.I have got after all this time a long haired out of them.After my initial horror I decided to keep it on the off chance that it is USA long hair .I expect it is European though,the same as we already have.It's taken a long time to surface.Be sure to post some pics of your new stuff.


im still new to this whole thing so may i ask if you can tell me something? what is the difference between european and usa long hair?


----------



## SarahC

they/you have a different gene to us and it produces a superior hair length :mrgreen:


----------



## Cait

It's not a different gene apparently, though I had been led to believe that previously too.


----------



## SarahC

isn't it.Not that 'go go' thing that everyone quoted aka angora?Not interested in genetics myself but the USA ones are undoubtedly superior.I won't bother keeping it if it isn't anything different.I haven't got long haired any more and no plans to take them up.


----------



## rocketmdove

I love the long hairs I have (im in the U.S) little poof balls! so there is no difference really? if there isnt a difference then why are they 'superior' here?


----------



## soekoe

I know the marking, it's called hereford over here


----------



## PPVallhunds

I've seen some people saying there are two diffrent long hair genes (go and lgh) then others saying there is only one as no one has ever bred two long hair mice together and gotten short coats which should be possible if there was two diffrent genes. Unless of course the genes are not in both USA and Europe.

However I have noticed on finnmouse in the long hair section it says there are two angora genes, angora and angora-Y with go/go = shorter long coat and goY/goY = longer long coat so if that's true I'd asume go/goY would be some sort of middle length and this would also explain why there has never been a short coat from two long hairs. Which they say is why some countries habe longer coats then others.


----------



## moustress

For while I had long haired meeces that were just billowing with curtains of hair, especially in the second and third months of life, then they were just kind of long haired later on in life. The changes that coats go through is very interesting, and I suspect there are all kinds of different modifiers that exist only in Europe and others that exist only in the US. The plain fact is that the genetics of coat length or lack thereof are just as variable as those that apply to color and markings.

In the mouse fancy, you guys who show from lines that have been pinned down for decades and decades don't need to worry about learning the genetics, but that's what got me hooked on breeding. Mammalian biology is fascinating and in many ways the state of knowledge in that field is expanding so rapidly that an undegreed amateur like myself can only stand back and say,"Wow!"


----------



## SarahC

Comparing pictures on the internet the UK/European long haired mice are very disappointing compared to the USA.I've seen a few nice UK long hairs and had one winning one myself but all fall short of the ones posted online by USA mousers.I've got just one long haired UK buck and he's going to a new home shortly.I'll pair him to the surprise doe I think and see what comes of it.

I like to see with my own eyes moustress rather than read the genetic codes.I suspect that swallowing the genetics bible closes peoples minds to possibility and it also doesn't always translate into breeding good animals.Plus on Facebook in particular it seems to bring out some horrible one- upmanship in people and a lot of wrong info is passed on.That said I'm really grateful for all the help I've had from Cait and Sarahy personally on genetics,I trust all the info they share and I notice that you and ppvallhund can pass on genetic info without a soap box.


----------



## SarahC

Cait said:


> What is the third one down? Looks sable-like but not, if you see what I mean!


I repeated the mating and round two were born today so we'll see.


----------



## PPVallhunds

Ah thank you Sarah.


----------



## Miceandmore64

Some mice are long haired and overs are like carpets. Its a shame they both get classified the same


----------



## SarahC

I've always thought they looked like carpets to.


----------



## Miceandmore64

:lol: Yeah that or kitchen mops...


----------



## moustress

The long haired curlies fromm nuedai are great except the hairs clump and leave bare looking areas as the meeces age. My Teddy was like that and looked about 20% bare by time he died. I see now that my orange furballs are starting to look like that. The line produced a fuzzy hairless; it was completely without hair until after month two when it began to get a little fuzz, and now it has a long orange coat that very lightly swathes the whole body.

I was shocked, I tell you...just shocked to have a nude mouse for even a little while. :roll:


----------



## Miceandmore64

I would never ever (except for large sums of money..)
Have a hairless mouse!!!! *cough cough* ugly *cough cough*


----------



## SarahC

I love hairless mice and cats.


----------



## Miceandmore64

Personally I don't. They are wrinkly enough as it is I would hae to see a old one with even more wrinkles! I guess its way to tell very skinny mice or fat mice as you could see bones etc and tumours and all skin problems so there is a few plus points.


----------



## SarahC

tumours and abscess' on hairless mice are visually spectacular.They don't look more wrinkly when old unlike hairless rats which are not a pretty sight when geriatric.


----------



## Miceandmore64

Oh ok I can still imagine old wrinkly hairless mice with walking frames


----------

